# General > Music >  Guitar Lessons

## AStephen96

*Guitar Lessons
*
Want to learn how to play your favourite riffs and solos with nothing other than your ears?

Tired of learning guitar the conventional way?
Sick of having to learn music that you don't like?
Or maybe you just fancy being able to play like your hero's?

You've come to the right place.

I aim to teach pupils how to play a wide variety of genres so that they
 are able to improvise and jam with as many other musicians as possible.

Pupils will be encouraged to use their ears to learn rather than learning from sheet music.

all styles from screaming lead playing, to funky rhythm playing, to acoustic finger picking.

Rates: £10/ hour.

For more info contact Aaron on: 01955 608810 
or by email at: caithness.lutherie@gmail.com

----------

